# [Fertig]Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig. Mit Fotos!



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich vor mir einen neuen PC zusammen zustelln. Momentan hab ich noch nen fertig PC von acer,mit dem ich aber bis auf minecraft, wow und css, nix zum laufen bekomme. Das wird mein erster selbstbau PC und deshalb kenn ich mich da noch nich so aus. hab mich zwar schon eingelesen und so und habe dann auch mal ein setup zusammen gestellt. Von meinem alten PC benutze ich erstma die HDD und das Laufwerk.

Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung:

CPU: Intel core i5-2500k  182,80€
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB 213,21€
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3  75,26€
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit  36,95€
Netzteil: 500W be quiet! BQT F1-500W PCGH EDITION 80+ Gold - Mindfactory.de 69,90€
Case: Sharkoon T28 red edition 50,90€
___________________________________________________________________________________
630€ bei Mindfactory .... sind zwar noch alternate links weil ich die bei mir so gespeichert hab aber die preise sind von mindfactory^^

Jetzt kommt meine Frage: Passt das so alles mit dem Netzteil, bin mir bei 500W nich so sicher...

CPU kühlung hol ich mir erst später dann vlt. die H100, da würd ich auch gern wissen, ob das mit dem Gehäuse klappt.

Beim MoBo... ka sollte reichen oder?

Und zu aller letzt: Vlt. ergibt sich bei mir noch bissl mehr geld mit praktikum :> dann hätt ich an ne 570 gedacht als GraKa und als gehäuse das Corsair Graphite 600t gedacht !
passt das mit der 570 dann immer noch vom NT her
Edit: Ne SSD kommt später rein, da mir das sonst zu teuer wird. Auflösung atm: 1680x1050... da wollt ich mir auch noch i-wann nen Full HD holn

Freue mich auf verbesserungsvorschläge,lob,kritik. oder i-was anderes

LG. aus NRW 

Junky*


----------



## Mashed (17. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Pc. ca. 600€*

Kann man so machen. Beim RAM kannst diesen nehmen, spart ein paar Euro: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333C9) | Geizhals Deutschland
500 Watt reichen aus fürs Netzteil, da ist sogar noch etwas Spielraum. (SLI/Crossfire geht sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aus)


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Pc. ca. 600€*

mhh muss ich ma schaun, ob der in der Kompatibilitäts liste vom mobo steht... will auf nummer sicher gehn :>
danke für die schnelle antwort^^

EDIT: Steht nicht in der liste vom mobo... vllt. noch i-was anderes?


----------



## cAson (17. März 2012)

Als Case könntest du das Zalman Z9Plus verwenden, nur so als Tipp


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Pc. ca. 600€*

jo daran hab ich auch schon gedacht aber i-wie find ich das t28 cooler  am liebsten blau aber das is i-wie vol rar^^


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Pc. ca. 600€*

._. warum kommt denn nix mehr :>


----------



## dome33 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

warum nimst du nicht eine GTX 570 werden ja immer billiger


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

hatte ich ja geschrieben.. evt. erhöt sich mein budget noch dann wirds so eine... würde dass denn dann mit dem NT passen? 

 und wie schaut das mit ner h100 und dem t28 gehäuse aus?


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Ein 500W NT wäre knapp bei CPU OC + Gtx 570. Würde da eher 550W nehmen.


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

@ Headcrash kannst du mir da villeicht eins empfehlen, was genau so teuer oder nicht teurer ist als das jetzige.. und oc'n will ich nicht direkt erst später wenn ich mehr leistung brauche


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

mhh die ham alle 80+ bronze, das 500er 80+gold... fang die größeren mit 80+gold erst mit mehr euronen an? :> weil effizienz regelt


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

500 Watt reichen völlig aus. So weit kannst Du (unter Luftkühlung) gar nicht übertakten, als dass Du über 500 Watt kommst.


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

@Softy hört sich ja schonma gut an.
was könnt ihr mir denn zu h100+t28 case sagen?


----------



## Mashed (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

500W reichen auch für eine 570, wahrscheinlich auch noch für eine 580. Der Leistungswahn bei Netzteilen ist nur Marketing-Geblubber. Außer bei den Billig-Teilen, weil die einfach mal abrauchen, wenn sie stärker ausgelastet werden.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

500W reichen. Aus einen anderen Forum hat jemand mit CPU OC+Gtx 570 490W Verbrauch gehabt. Allerdings war das noch ein i7-860 bei 4gz.

Würde mir trotzdem ein paar Reserven lassen. Teurer sind die NTs ja auch nicht.

Und von "Leistungswahn" kann man vielleicht sprechen wenn ich hier ein 800W Nt vorgeschlagen hätte. Was ich aber nicht habe.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *



Technojunky schrieb:


> was könnt ihr mir denn zu h100+t28 case sagen?



Das wird wohl nicht passen, wo soll der Wärmetauscher + Lüfter denn hinpassen  Ich würde eh auf einen guten Luftkühler setzen, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02. Oder wenn es unbedingt die H100 sein soll, ein anderes Gehäuse, z.B. das Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *



Softy schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht passen, wo soll der Wärmetauscher + Lüfter denn hinpassen  Ich würde eh auf einen guten Luftkühler setzen, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02. Oder wenn es unbedingt die H100 sein soll, ein anderes Gehäuse, z.B. das Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


   ja gut ok :> also ds 500R find ich nich so bombe... aber mit dem 600t von corsair sollte das passen oder?... das muss ich dann kurzfristig entscheiden wenn praktikum ende is :>
 danke für die antworten^^


----------



## Technojunky (17. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

sorry dass ich den thread nochma pushe... wegen der graka die ich atm ausgewählt hab (gtx 560ti fbp) würdet ihr mir da die empfehlen oder ne andere 560 ti? weil ich beim googln nich viel von der gefunden hab


lg

PS: kann mir wer den Unterschied zwischen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...DirectCU-Top-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail-.html:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail-.html
und
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail-.htmlhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...DirectCU-Top-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail-.html
erklären? bis auf preis sehe ich da nix


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Die untere  Grafikkarte ist werksseitig übertaktet, also ein paar % schneller als die obere. Das ist aber nur messbar, kaum spürbar. Den Aufpreis würde ich mir daher sparen.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Nimm die Asus ohne Top, die paar Mhz mehr kannst du selbst aus der Karte quetschen (MSI Afterburner)... Pflanz einen ordentlichen Luftkühler auf den Prozzi (siehe Softy) und gut ist

Gruß


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

ok vielen dankr schonmal... also eher die asus für 199 oder die evga? und falls mehr budget da is ... 560 ti 448 core edition (wenn ja welche [ von mindfactory am besten]) oder ne 570 [wenn ja welche )?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Die Auswahl der GTX560Ti 448core's ist nicht so prickelnd^^. Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist:

1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
oder 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores FTW Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

mhhh ok also extrem laut sollte das nich sein, aber auch nich silent  mhh und wie schauts mit den 570ern aus?


----------



## HolGORE (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Bei der 570 würde ich zu folgender greifen:

Point of View GeForce GTX 570 TGT Charged Edition Dual Fan, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (TGT-570-A3-1-C-D) | Geizhals Deutschland
ich meine ich habe mal vor einiger zeit gelesen dass diese leiser ist durch die 2 lüfter, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

mhh PoV... bei denen kenn ich mich gar nich so aus.. :o aber danke für den vorschlag da muss ich mich glaub mal bissl reinlesen dann

und andere marken .zb gigabyte/gainward/evga/asus... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Sooo hab mir bei Mindfactory jetzt ma was gebastelt mit euren einwirkungen etc. könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich das so bestelln kann und ob ich damit BF3,Skyrim und ähnliches auf Max schaffe? 

Hier der Warenkorb;
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219bebac40d7b5d5386104c179a6ee9e0371e96e1101c


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

RAM würde ich ohne Heatspreader nehmen, falls Du mal einen großen CPU-Kühler einbauen willst: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Mindfactory.de

Den Service Level Gold kannst Du rausnehmen. Der Rest ist OK. Damit sind alle Spiele mindestens auf "high" Settings drin. Für ultra Settings sollte es dann schon eher eine GTX560Ti 448core oder HD6970 sein. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich sehe eh keinen (großen) Unterschied zwischen high und ultra Settings 

Haben Deine alte HDD und Laufwerke bereits SATA Anschluss?


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

@Softy , danke erstmal

also hdd und laufwerk haben, soweit ich das optisch beurteilen kann sata anschlüsse... in meinem case liegen keine floppy/ide kabel rum ... 
Hab noch eine Frage zum RAM den du gepostet hast. der in der kompatibilitätsliste vom mobo steht der nicht drinne... kann das dann i-welche probs geben? weil naja wenn i-was nicht klappt is doof  und es scheint sogar von ASUS ne Asus ENGTX560TI448 zu geben... aber nur bei amazon, was hieltest du von der? :>
 
und wegen dem service lvl gold?  ka warums drin wahr... bringt das denn was?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Der RAM passt schon. Denn der Boardhersteller kann unmöglich jeden RAM auf jedem Board testen. Wenn der RAM nicht in der QVL steht, ist das daher kein Kriterium für Inkompatibilität.  

Ich schaue eigentlich nie in die QVL, und hatte noch nie Probleme mit RAM und Board.

Die Asus GTX560Ti 448 ist sehr gut, kühl und leise  Hier wäre sie aber günstiger: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560-TI 448 DC2/2DIS/1280M, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

ok hört sich cool an.. hardwareversand ...  dann schau ich ma ob ich da alle teile von der MF liste bekomme


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

bei hardwareversand find ich mein nt nicht... kannst mir da nen gleichwertiges empfehlen was es da gibt, und was nicht teurer is?
edit: bei hardwareversand gibts die hälfte nicht-.- das fällt wohl weg-.-


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Hm, wenn es 80+ Gold sein soll: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold

Oder mit Kabelmanagment: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

mhhh, ich denk ma wenn dann werd ich bei mindfactory bestelln, und die graka extra holn also amazon/hardwareversand... mal sehn... aber danke schonma wegen der erklärung beim Ram^^

wenn ich die 448 core edition nehm, packt das 500W netzteil das dann noch? (500W be quiet! BQT F1-500W PCGH EDITION 80+ Gold - Mindfactory.de)


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Ja, das Netzteil reicht dann immer noch völlig aus. 

Noch 2 Tipps, wenn Du bei mindfactory zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bestellst, zahlst Du keine Versandkosten. Wenn Du bei hardwareversand.de über einen Preisvergleicher (z.B. geizhals) auf das gewünschte Produkt gehst, ist es manchmal ein paar € günstiger, als wenn Du es über die Seite selbst suchst.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Das mit den Midnight krams da hab ich gesehn, dass ich richtig cool, werd ich wahrscheinlich machen, vielen... wie schaut das denn bei hardwareversand mit den versandkosten und der Lieferzeit aus, falls ich da die asus 448core bestellen sollte. oder lohnt sich der kleine aufpreis eher dass bei amazon zu bestellen, weil da weiß ich dass die schnell sind^^


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Der Versand bei hardwareversand.de geht immer sehr schnell, ich hab schon öfter da bestellt, und keine 2 Werktage später war der Kram da 

Auch die Lagerstandsanzeige ist im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Onlinehändlern (*huust* ) sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *



Softy schrieb:


> Der Versand bei hardwareversand.de geht immer sehr schnell, ich hab schon öfter da bestellt, und keine 2 Werktage später war der Kram da
> 
> Auch die Lagerstandsanzeige ist im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Onlinehändlern (*huust* ) sehr zuverlässig.


 ?  wen meinste?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Die Fabrik für Gedanken  Aber vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech, 2 von 4 Bestellungen dort habe ich storniert, weil der Liefertermin ständig nach hinten verschoben wurde


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

doppelpost :O-.-

mhhh hoffentlich hab ich glück dann.. naja is ja noch nen monat hin^^


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Hab ich doch schon geschrieben


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Ich sach ja... doppelpost weil inet lagg oder so -.-


nja hoffentlich werd ich glück haben wenn ich da bestellt... ist ja erst in nem monat^^... was für ne wärme leitpaste würdest mir denn empfehln?^^


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Wäremeleitpaste ist im Lieferumfang des Kühlers mit dabei, da musst Du keine extra kaufen. 

Wenn Du eine trotzdem eine kaufen willst, die Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder MX-4 ist sehr gut  Aber nimm bitte kein Flüssigmetall oder Flüssigmetall-Pad, das Dreckszeug hat mir ein Loch in den Heatspreader der CPU und des Kühlers gebrannt


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

naja ich hol mir erstma keinen cpu cooler (sparen^^) . übertakten kommt auch erst später und bei der paste vom intel cooler... ka?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Beim boxed Kühler ist ein Wärmeleit-Pad bereits auf dem Kühler drauf, da brauchst Du auch keine Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

@ Softy... wie sieht denn das mit dem Mobo aus... reicht das oder gibts da P/L bessere ? da kenn ich mich 0 aus..


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Ich würde persönlich zu einem  ASRock Z68 Pro3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail oder ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail greifen.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

Mhh asrock... Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## Colonia (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Ich besitze selber ein ASRock Mainboard und habe Null Probleme damit. Ich kann es dir aufjedenfall empfehlen.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Die Zeiten, in denen Asrock aus der Ausschussware von Asus Boards zusammengelötet hat, sind schon lang vorbei.  Asrock kannst Du mittlerweile völlig bedenkenlos kaufen, ist qualitativ nicht schlechter als Asus, MSI oder Gigabyte.


----------



## Technojunky (18. März 2012)

Ok dann werde ich mir die morgen mal vom pc aus anschauen.


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

mhh also das extreme 3 gen 3 is ja ganz schön happig, im vergleich zu dem jetztigen gigabyte was ich drin hab... mhhhhhhhhhhh Ich weiß nich ich weiß nich.
was denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Also das Extreme3 Gen3 hat UEFI, PCIe 3.0 16x und die IGP des CPU's nutzen 

Ich würde dir aber das ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland empfehlen. Das Board hat UEFI und eine integrierte Grafikkarte.


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Vielen dank für die erläuterung, darüber werd ich ma nachdenken... gibt  bei diesem bord was zu beachten, z.B B3 stepping wegen fehlerhaften produkten oder so?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Beim Z68 Chipsatz gibt es keine Boards mit dem SATA2-Bug, daher musst Du auch nicht auf B3-Stepping achten.


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

@ Softy... gibt es i-nen GROßEN Grund um zu dem teuren davon zu greifen (außer style)?^^


----------



## Softy (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Das Extreme3 ist für Crossfire/SLI geeignet. Und vllt. kann man damit etwas besser übertakten, weil es mehr Phasen hat.


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

also wenn ich kein sli machen will... auf style verzichten und das günstige nehmen?


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

...Dann kannst du auch das günstigere nehmen . Wenn das Mainboard im Gehäuse samt CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte verbaut ist, sieht man eh nicht mehr viel vom Design


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

xD ok dann denke ich wirds das Z68 dingsda für 77(?)€^^


----------



## Colonia (19. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Also das hier: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU . Damit machst du aufjedenfall nichts falsch. 

Könntest du zum Schluss nocheinmal deine Bestellliste posten? Dann könnten wir vor dem Kauf nochmal alles checken


----------



## Technojunky (19. März 2012)

@Colinia 
Danke erstmal. Ich werd dann heute oder Morgen einstellen. Bestellen werd ich eh erst im April


----------



## Technojunky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

Soo hier mal die Liste:

1. MoBo:  ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

2. NT:  500W be quiet! BQT F1-500W PCGH EDITION 80+ Gold - Mindfactory.de

3. Graka:  1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
ODER: http://www.amazon.de/ENGTX560TI448-...9A3U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332264480&sr=8-1

4. Case:  Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Mindfactory.de
Blau/Rot je nach dem was bei Bestellung schneller zu haben is^^

5. Processor: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

6. RAM:  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p681031/pid/geizhals

Joa das wäre denke ich Alles. KA warum beim RAM der Hyperlink nicht klappt... --->FIXED^^... oder auch nich -.-'

Die gtx560 ti 448 bei höherem budget,,, vlt. auch die 570 und (nen I7(^^

Und zum CPU Cooler. Da hol ich mir erst später einen, weil ich eh noch kein OC mache

LG.


----------



## Technojunky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. für ca. 600€ Absegnen *

was ich noch gern wissen würde... lohnt sich nen i7 so wegen zukunftssicherheit oder so also wenn jetzt auf einma nächstes jahr spiele mit 6kern unterstützung kommen z.B

wär mal interessant


----------



## Softy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Absegnen ...Final... guckn pls *

Der i7 lohnt imo nicht, wenn dem i5 mal die Luft ausgehen sollte, reißt der i7 auch nicht mehr viel. Denn beide CPU's haben nur 4 physische Kerne, und wenn die gut ausgelastet sind, nutzt SMT auch nicht mehr viel, denn mehr als 100% Auslastung geht nicht.


----------



## Technojunky (20. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Absegnen ...Final... guckn pls *

ahh okay.. gut zu wissen. und was sagst jetzt zu der 'Final' Zusammenstellung... würde die dann so mitte april bestellen... so wies momentan aussieht normale 560 oder die 448. 570 wahrscheinlich nich


----------



## Softy (20. März 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Absegnen ...Final... guckn pls *

Sieht gut aus 

Wenn Du erst in 1 Monat bestellen willst, würde ich mich bei der Grafikkarte jetzt noch nicht festlegen, da würde ich abwarten, wie sich die Preise bei der HD7850 / 7870 entwickeln. 

Hol einfach den Thread hier nochmal aus den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums, ein paar Tage bevor Du bestellst. Wenn Du ihn wiederfindest


----------



## Technojunky (20. März 2012)

Okay thx. Aber bei den momentanen preisen wie z.b bei alternatd hoffe ich eher,dass die gtx billiger werden


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Soooooooooo. In ca. 1 Woche ist es so weit (Freitag oder Samstag) und ich bestelle den PC. Ich poste jetzt nochma die liste   :

1. Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
2. CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
3. Netzteil: 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
4. Grafikkarte: 4.1: 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) <- 'Low Budget'
                    4.2: 1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) <- 'Mid Budget'
                    4.3: 1280MB EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Classified Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) <- 'Hohes Budget'
5. Gehäuse: 5.1: Corsair Special Edition White Graphite 600T Window Midi Tower ohne <-hohes budget
                 5.2: NZXT Phantom 410 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Mindfactory.de <- Nich so hohes budget^^
                 5.3: CoolerMaster CM Storm Enforcer Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz <- bissl kleineres budet
                 5.4: Sharkoon Tauron Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/gruen - Mindfactory.de <- kleinstes budget
6. RAM: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Mindfactory.de

Soo joa bei den Punkte GraKa und Case seht ihr ja die 'Kommentare' und ich wüsste noch gern in welche gehäuse davon ne h100 passt und ob ihr noch verbesserungsvorschläge bei der graka habt!

MfG.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ins Storm passt der H100. Ins Corsair auch. Das Phantom weiß ich nicht.
Bei der Grafikkarte musst du auswählen welche du nun willst.
Sonst ist es i.O.


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ok schonma gut zu wissen mit dem storm... wie siehts denn mit dem sharkoon tauron aus? :O und was evt. auch noch in frage käme: CoolerMaster CM Storm Scout Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
passt da die h100 rein... und zur grafikkarte. wie gesagt am liebsten hätt ich die 570 oder die 560ti 448. aber ka wie genau mein budget sein wird. minimum is halt die 560ti von asus^^

gibts zur 570 noch verbesserungsvorschläge? hab da so meine bedenken wegen kühlung und lautstärke aber in nem anderen thread wurd mir gesagt das teil von evga is top^^
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...m-Scout-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ich weiß nicht ob der H100 ins Tauron passt.

Du müsstest mal bei Google eingeben welche Gehäuse mit dem H100 kompatibel sind.


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

sooo also , in das Storm Enforcer passt der h100 nicht rein, hab ich grad in nem review gesehn, beim storm scout wahrscheinlich auch nich -.-' naja ne lukü is bestimmt auch nich schlecht nur ne wakü hat style ^^ und wie schauts der der graka region aus?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Das ist ärgerlich. Ich war mir sicher dass der ins Enforcer passt.


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

also ich hab grad gelesen das soll irgendwie gehn, wenn man da bissl was rumfrickelt und den radiator 'aufhängt' ka wie. das war auch auf englisch ^^ aber naja man kann nicht alles haben. und ins tauron würde 'nur' ne h80 passen


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ja rumbauen musst du immer. Das ist normal. 
Corsair baut den Kühler nicht so dass er in viele Gehäuse passt. Die bauen damit er Leistung hat. Und die Gehäuse Hersteller müssen sehen wo sie bleiben.


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

^^ naja mit rumbauen meinte ich nicht, einfach schrauben reinhämmern wies nur geht sonder ... ka das war da voll umständlich beschrieben  der hat das i-wie aufgehangen und kaaaa nja wahrscheinlich wirds das storm scout oder das tauron mal sehn^^

wer kann mir denn iwas zu den grakas sagen? ob es da bei einer von denen noch verbesserungsvorschläge (in der jeweiligen preisklasse) gibt^^ 

und beim mainboard. ich denk ma mit dem kann ich nichts falsch machen oder? is da im prinzip das Z68 nur mit z77 ^^ von asrock^^ naja
werde dann ma den alten pc ausmachen^^ 

mfg.
technojunky


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Poste deine Zusammenstellung noch mal dann schauen wir wo es noch was gibt.
Eventuell nimmst du halt den H100 nicht sondern den H80.


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

Die hab ich doch vorhin gepostet xD müsste eine seite zurück sein und bei der graka wie gesagt eine von den 3 da. Und als case das cm storm scout^^

Ansonsten poste ich die morgen dann noch mal wird dann aber erst morgen abend. Aber wie gesagt eine seite zurück ist die zusammenstellung noch


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Hier gibt es so viele Threads. Da behältst du nicht immer den Überblick.  

Ich finde beim 2500k lohnt der H100 einfach nicht. Das ist als wenn du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen willst.
Der H100 kann seine Power nur im extremem Bereich ausspielen.
Mit einem guten Luftkühler kommst du in ähnliche Bereiche und sparst Geld weil die nicht so teuer sind.
Ich würde den Silver Arrow nehmen. 
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Technojunky (9. April 2012)

Mhh ok das ist natürlich ein argument vlt will ich die h100 auch bissl wegen style :p aber nun gut am am anfang nutze ich eh erstmal den boxed. Und.. Was is bei den grakas *nerf* 

PS: im liegen mit handy schreiben is doof ... Nja bis moin


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Was ist mit den Grakas?


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

Obs da noch verbesserungsvorschläge gibt oder irgendwelche bedenken


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ich habe jetzt gerade keinen Plan.
Kannst du deine Zusammenstellung wie du sie jetzt hast noch mal posten?


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

Ok mach ich heute nachmittag. Bis halb 5 noch arbeiten... Danach poste ich das


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ist i.O.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> Soooooooooo. In ca. 1 Woche ist es so weit (Freitag oder Samstag) und ich bestelle den PC. Ich poste jetzt nochma die liste   :
> 
> 1. Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
> 2. CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> ...


 
Ja wie gesagt grafikkarte..  also wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) wirds die 570 oder 560 ti 448


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Da du das Budget hast und Nvidia willst würde ich die GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores nehmen.
Die EVGA ist im Referenzdesign und zu laut. Die Gigabyte ist sehr gut.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

okay das hört sich ja schonma nice an^^ spart sogar noch bissl geld^^ wie 'hoch' genau isn der unterschied zwischen 570 und 560 448? 
und ist die giga 448 das beste von dem schlag?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Der Unterschied ist weniger als 10%.

Die Gigabyte ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

meinst damit pack ich dann bf3 auf ultra in 1680x1050? AA und sowas muss nich auf voll anschlag sein^^


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Mit der 448 Cores ist BF3 in Ultra Setting bei der Auflösung drin. Wie weit du dann AA und AF einsetzen kannst musst du ausprobieren.
Es kann natürlich sein dass bei bestimmten Szenen die Frames etwas absacken aber solange das nicht dauernd ist, ist das schon vertretbar.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Naja aa und af reichen ja so auf mittel bis low... wenns gar nicht geht einfach high settings und die beiden teile dann rein haun^^ ok danke für deine hilfe.
eine frage hab ich aber noch. wie sieht denn das mit der lautstärke der gigabyte aus? ist die einigermaßen leise oder doch schon laut... weil bei 3 lüftern sollte das doch eig. nich so das prob sein wenn die ordentlich gedrosselt sind??


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Die Gigabyte ist deutlich leiser als die EVGA GTX 570.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

 und oc technisch is da auch gut was drin oder? is bei gigabyte doch schon fast standart so viele oc editions wie die haben


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Das weiß ich nicht. Das musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

werd ich dann ja sehn^^ auf jedenfall denk ich das ich damit meinen spaß haben werd. mein vater nerft zwar rum wegen asrock board aber nja


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Sag deinem Vater dass er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

hab ich auch;D dann hab ich nen gigabyte board gefunden was 2 euro (!) weniger kostet und im prinzip das gleiche is nur nich so geil aussieht  aber naja dann hat er gesagt mach was du willst, wird schon XD

Edit: Uhhhh noch 1 post dann 100


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Was ist das denn für ein Gigabreit Board?


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Erstmal Gratulation du hast den 100. post..  (höhöhö)
das wäre das board hier: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

... omg grad bemerkt dass des mAtx is


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Es hat auch nicht so viele Sata Ports.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

nun ja sata ports brauch ich vlt. 2  hdd und i-wann ne ssd  aber es sieht auch nich so cool wie das asrock aus^^ und asrock wird ja fast nur empfohlen also scheinen die ja quali mäßig ne kehrtwende gemacht zu haben^^


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ich weiß nicht.
AS-Schrott oder Gigabreit.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

Warum as-schrott?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Weils gut passt. 

Msi -- ich will's nie.
Asustek -- weg mit dem Dreck.


----------



## Technojunky (10. April 2012)

XD also hast des nicht wegen der quali geschrieben


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Die Qualität von Asrock ist sehr gut.


----------



## Technojunky (11. April 2012)

Dann bin ich (nochmals) beruhigt^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Nimm die 560Ti 448


----------



## Technojunky (11. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

^^ die werd ich auch nehmen, vielen dank nochmals für die 'bekräftigung' in der sache bin mir jetzt so ziemlich sicher wie der aussehn wird


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Hi... sry. dass ich den nochma rauskrame aber morgen oder mit glück heut abend (warte auf den dummen paypal verifikations code ) werd ich mein pc bestelln. und vorhin hab ich bei mf gesehn, dass das CoolerMaster CM Storm Scout Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
nicht mehr lieferbar ist und erst donnerstag da eintrifft. jedoch ist das Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Hardware, Notebooks
welches ich eig. immer haben wollte auf vorrat und kostet wieder 50 euro ( das hat ne zeit lang 80 gekostet^^).... und da ich dann 25€ sparen würde könnte ich dieses geld in ne graka stecken und da hab ich für 264€ die 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) in den sinn...
könnt ihr die bedenkenlos empfehlen?
die config sähe dann so aus:

Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
Graka: 570 phantom->siehe oben
Case: T28 blau-> siehe oben
netzteil : 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Hardware, Notebooks
ram : team group elite 8 gb
und als cpu: ein i5 2500k!

so... wie gesagt sry nochma für die totengräberei ( das is ne straftat ) und vielen dank für die schon erhaltenen und hoffentlich noch kommenden antworten^^

mfg. Junky


----------



## tobestar (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

wollte mir auch ne 570gtx phantom holen, aber hier rät dir jeder zu einer sapphire 7850 /7870


----------



## pringles (16. April 2012)

7870/7850 würde ich auch empfehlen, dadurch das die im 28nm Verfahren hergestellt werden (5xx nur im 40nm) sind sie wesentlich sparsamer und z.t auch schneller (z.b. 560ti Braucht ca 185w, die 7850 braucht nur ca 95w und ist dabei schneller)


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

das mag sein. nur die 570 phantom (wollte vorher die evga classified nehmen, dann die 560 ti 448 von gigabyte) passt perfekt in mein budget... wenn du mir ne 7870 für  260€ zeigst gern^^


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Die AMD 7870 braucht weniger Strom, ist schneller und lässt sich sehr gut übertakten. Ich würde den Aufpreis bezahlen. Lohnt sich.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

passt leider nich ins budget... sonst müsst ich bei cpu oder so sparen und naja ... ÄHHHHH NE :>.... das praktikum hat mir nich so viel wie erhofft gebracht -.-'
wenn du mir sagst, wo ich ohne leistungsverlust sparen kann... gerne aber ich glaub da bekomm ich keine 30 €.... nt vlt. aber  naja ich denk 530watt is nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig :>


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Das musst du wissen. Die Nvidia ist natürlich auch eine sehr schnelle Karte.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ja ich mein für bf3 und so nen kram wird die auch erstma reichen und wenn ich in 2 jahren ne neue kaufen muss... wayne ^^ aber ich denke mal die 570 phanton is gleich auf mit 78xx... in der aktuellen pcgh hab ich benchmarks gesehn, wo die sogar biss besser war in bf 3 z.B in crysis lag sie dann wieder hinter der 7800 da dort vram und so ja gewichtiger ist (warhead mit mods )
und die phantom is bestimmt schön leise^^


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Mag sein dass sie hier und da gleichziehen kann. Dafür braucht sie aber auch 100 Watt mehr.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ok das is nen argument  aber die 530 watt werden doch trotzdem reichen... der i5 hat ja nur ne tdp von 95 (max 111 glaub ich) watt... und wenn ich in manchen signaturen i-so nen i7 extreme und ne 580 rumfliegen seh und die da 'nur' nen 600w netzteil haben.. 


Edit: und nein deine sig. meint ich nich  grad erst gesehn...^^


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Ja, das Netzteil reicht auch für eine GTX580 aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> ok das is nen argument  aber die 530 watt werden doch trotzdem reichen...


 
Natürlich aber mit der AMD hättest du ein Pico Netzteil nehmen können.


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Oder ein Hamsterrad. Oder ein Kartoffelbatterie.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Du kannst der Nasa eine Plutoniumbatterie zocken. Damit läuft der Rechner 50 Jahre ununterbrochen.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

xD... mal sehn ob ich an so eine dran komme xD... also das is echt nen brainf**k -.- ich weiß nicht welche die 7870 passt nicht in mein budget... die 570 würde passen, aber da liest man viel gutes aber teilweise auch ********... und die 560ti 448 von gigabyte is da ja auch noch... XD -.-'

ohh cool... schimpfwörter werden ja automatisch zensiert. dann muss man das ja gar nicht mehr selber machen^^


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Wenn du Nvidia willst nimm Nvidia.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ja ich hab im prinzip auch kein prob amd zu nehmen... aber die 7850 ich denke die is nen bissl schwach auf der brust im gegensatz zu 570/560 448... und wie gesagt->7870 überm budget und viel einsparen geht ja nicht. es sei denn ich find nen awesome gehäuse für 20€


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> es sei denn ich find nen awesome gehäuse für 20€



3R System R480 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

xD war ja kla das das kommt  naja i-wie findichs nich so awesome^^. fänd eins mit sichtfenster cool... deshalb hab ich ja das sharkoon drin...weil cool^^ naja ich muss mir das morgen ma anschaun... WENN ich mich zu ner 7870 durchringen sollte... welche würdet ihr empfehln... am besten nicht mehr als 300 :>


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Diese würde ich nehmen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du kannst Dir mal diese Gehäuse anschauen: Thermaltake V3 BlacX Edition mit Sichtfenster oder Thermaltake V4 Black Edition oder Thermaltake Commander MS-1 USB 3.0-Version mit Sichtfenster. Die sind für den Preis prima.


----------



## Technojunky (16. April 2012)

Na ja das wären ca. 10euro ersparnis im vergleich zum t28 
Na ja ich werde mal guckn wie ich das dann genau mavhe. Erstmal vielen dank für die antworten und empfehlungen. Wenn ich bestelle schreib ich nochma die konfig, und wenn ihr wollt kommen dann fotos  schönen abend noch


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Fotos und Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen 

Wie sollen wir sonst wissen, ob der ganze Kram überhaupt kompatibel ist, den wir hier auf gut Glück bei geizhals.at raussuchen


----------



## Technojunky (17. April 2012)

:O auf gut glück? XD Na gut dann werde ich fotos machen


----------



## Technojunky (17. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ehhm ja also... mal wieder hallo... da die raupen bei paypal nicht in die pötte kommen und ich mittlerweile kein bock mehr hab zu warten und ich den pc diese woche noch haben will... hab ich mal bei hardwareversand geschaut und naja... die hälfte vom pc gibts da natürlich nich... nun was haltet ihr von folgenden sachen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express ist die gut?  oder die twin frozr. von msi
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL9 (funzen die mit mainboard und cpu?)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Z77-DS3H, Intel Z77, ATX -> da bin ich skeptisch, da ich auf youtube oder so nix dazu gefunden hab und ja... ka? bei hwv gibts auch i-wie keine bewertungen?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek Timaios - Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil taugt das was?

grüße junky


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Bei der Gigabyte GTX560Ti OC gab es mal häufiger Stabilitätsprobleme, aber ich glaube, die sind mittlerweile (durch ein BIOS Update) behoben.

RAM würde ich diesen nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9


----------



## Technojunky (17. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

der sieht hässlich aus ... machen diese heatspreader denn wirklich sooooo große probs?
und wenn ich über geizhals auf die artikel gehe... macht das viel aus?
und bei der graka... diese oder die msi twin frozr?^^


----------



## Softy (17. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Welcher CPU Kühler ist denn geplant?

Das mit geizhals musst Du ausprobieren, das ist bei jedem Artikel unterschiedlich.

Graka würde ich persönlich die Twin Frozr nehmen.


----------



## Technojunky (17. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Soooooo hab jetzt alles bei hwv bestellt... hab die msi graka genommen und als gehäuse das bitfenix Shinobi!
wenn die teile da sind (hoffentlich morgen hahaha xxD) bau ich zsm und mache fotos^^

vielen dank für eure kompetente und schnelle hilfe!


----------



## Technojunky (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Soooo... Der rechner ist endlich da... ist an 2 tage in einzelteilen gekommen erst case dann rest -.-

naja ist aufgebaut und ich muss sagen... DER RENNT! Muss nur noch nen lüfter für vorne im case haben und i.wann ne ssd... ich bedanke mich bei euch für die tolle hilfe, was ermöglicht hat das ich hier jetzt so nen awesome ding hab :O bilder mach ich morgen!


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Schön, dass Du zufrieden bist, und alles gut geklappt hat beim Zusammenbau 

Bilder


----------



## Technojunky (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

ja kommen morgen  muss erstma die kamera suchen^^.. aber der is ooo geil  Skyrim läuft jetzt anstatt auf mittel ruckelnd. auf sehr hoch laggfrei :>


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Der Rechner läuft? 
Muss wohl Zufall sein. Aber immerhin bei einem von 5.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*



Technojunky schrieb:


> Skyrim läuft jetzt anstatt auf mittel ruckelnd. auf sehr hoch laggfrei :>



Dann räum da mal auf, Dovahkiin   Leider ist die Mainquest so kurz, dass die locker auf einen Bierdeckel passt


----------



## Technojunky (20. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

oh ja... bin mittlerweile schon das 4. mal dran... neuer pc neuer spielstand ;D


----------



## Technojunky (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster eigenbau Gaming Pc. Endkonfig.*

Sooooo hier kommen die Fotooooos 

sind mitm handy gemacht... die kamera war putt... mir fehlt nur noch nen anständiger cpu kühler und nen lüfter für vorne im case... da war nur einer bei


----------



## Softy (21. April 2012)

Sieht schick aus  Aber da fehlt noch ein dicker Kühler, das Gehäuse wirkt sonst so leer


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

Und das Blau vom Board geht ja gar nicht.  
Tausch es aus und kauf dir ein Asrock. Die sind schwarz.


----------



## Technojunky (21. April 2012)

D danke danke... ja wie gesagt ne kühlung will ich mir noch holen aber erstmal bf3 und ne ssd und das board... eig. wollt ich nen asrock aber das z77 pro3 hatten se bei hardwareversand nich


----------

